# Bent Abdomin



## Jolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, this mantis molted 2 days ago.....it was a perfect molt as far as I could tell. Then I notice this:







Its abdomin looks to me like its bent in a not so good way...it just a ate a nice sized cricket though. It couldnt eat it while hanging upside down, so it crawled to the bottom of the cage and ate it. While standing right side up it looks fine. Has anyone ever seen this happen?


----------



## Samzo (Jul 10, 2005)

After and before a molt mantids sometimes do this, my chinese mantis does this it's nothing to worry about. Also a cause could be that it has spend a large amount of time upside down.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## dino (Jul 10, 2005)

> . Also a cause could be that it has spend a large amount of time upside down.Regards,
> 
> Sam


I highly doubt that Sam. Mantids can control their body weight easier by hanging upside down.


----------



## Samzo (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess, i've seen it happen because as soon as they were not upside down then it was normal and many people have said that also.


----------



## Jolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, when hes not upside down the abdomin goes straight and looks fine.


----------



## Samzo (Jul 10, 2005)

It'll be fine jolt, no worries


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2005)

I had one do that and she was that way the rest of her life.


----------



## Jolt (Jul 10, 2005)

weird


----------



## Samzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah that's weird, maybe they get a blood clot or food clot or something


----------



## gotmantids (Jul 11, 2005)

Hmm, you _would_ think that they wouldn't be able to digest food as well, but there's a lot of mantids that have super skinny thoraxes (Gongylus gongyloids) and upward bent abdomens (many nymph mantids), which all look very uncomfortable to a human worm


----------

